# Cutest coyote caller!



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is my buddy's daughter playing with one of my calls.

http://external.ak.f...5959_1075_t.jpg


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahh! I am having trouble getting the video to upload or play. It was taken on an iPhone. I am working on it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry I could not get it to rotate.

View attachment IMG_0523.MOV


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's great!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should be careful...some yote may come in and do that baby harm.LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is so cute ! On an open reed nonetheless. Time to take her hunting ! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We were laughing about this all weekend. She carried the call around with her quite a bit over the weekend. At first she was just making her own howl into the call. It was ridiculously cute. We missed that with the video though.


----------

